# OTA Updates (Bloatware) Why must we not remove?...to keep ota path...?



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

So i don't understand why we cannot remove bloatware such as Vcast Verizon apps and such...am i right or is bloat referring to something else? Because i know whatever "bloat" is you cannot remove or you will not have access to OTA's?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Just freeze it and when its ota time defrost it. If you feel you have to remove it manually well just rename it. Easy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

what do you mean by freeze? and what does renaming do?



bigmook said:


> Just freeze it and when its ota time defrost it. If you feel you have to remove it manually well just rename it. Easy
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC


ok, ty, I appreciate that information, now for the second question is what in the updates is forcing us to at least keep a hold of the bloatware?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

The update script verifies the system before it installs. If its not stock it fails.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

The bottomline is that Moto & VZW don't want you removing any of the stuff, cuz you know, they think its a great app and you should trust their judgement. With that attitude, they say, "remove our stuff? no OTA for you".
Kinda sucks, but theres always workarounds


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

To the previous two posters thanks! and yeah as long as i don't have to see it i'll just freeze it lol..


----------

